

Ask HN: Where else do you find your news? - yasyfm

In other words, where do most of you find the content that you then post on HN?
======
kindlez
You should try [http://www.snapzu.com](http://www.snapzu.com). It's like a
more mature reddit alternative. Cheers!

------
yqassimi
[http://launch.co/](http://launch.co/) offers also a great recap.

------
alokv28
StraightUp [http://readstraightup.com](http://readstraightup.com)

Circa app

Twitter

------
hashtree
Prismatic and twitter.

------
mknits
Reddit.

~~~
yasyfm
I guess I should have specified other than the obvious other source.

